# Has any of you used this blanks yet?



## alxe24 (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm looking at 7mm carbon fiber blank for European pens and this is the only one I came across Carbon Fiber Pen Blank: 7mm at Penn State Industries
They are 5" in length that means ill have to cut it in two. I know I will sound too ignorant but can I just cut it with a band saw or how would you cut it? The tube seems to be inside already and also for what I saw the carbon fiber it's a cloth kind of material and I figure a blade could tear that pretty badly.
Is there any other place where I can find this blanks for European kits?
Thanks for your input.
Alex


----------



## theidlemind (Apr 4, 2013)

Cutting it with a bandsaw will work fine, then clean it up/shorten it a little with your pen mill. 
That's how I do all my 7mm carbon fiber. 
Or cast your own!


----------

